# Monica Belucci reads Callas Letters & Memoirs



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This is taking place at Her Majesty's Theatre in London on December 20th.

https://lwtheatres.co.uk/whats-on/monica-bellucci-callas-letters-and-memoirs/










I don't know if this is a one off or part of an international tour.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

The obvious question is WHY?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

ALT said:


> The obvious question is WHY?


The blurb on the website says it is to celebrate the publication of the book by Albin Michel, _Lettres et Mémoires_.

I suppose this is in the manner of _Letters Live_, a series of events started during COVID at which various actors read letters by significant people, though in this case the audience wouldn't know in advance who would be reading and what letters would be read.

I certainly don't object to an event such as this anywhere neare as much as the rather ghoulish prospect of watching a hologram of Callas perform to her recorded voice.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, another Tom Volf money-grabber!


----------

